# Diamond State BBQ Championship 10/17



## irishteabear (Oct 3, 2009)

In case anyone's interested. http://www.doverdowns.com/dining/diamond-state-bbq/

I might be going, not sure yet.


----------



## alx (Oct 3, 2009)

Dawn-we will be their.Black Cat BBQ.Please look us up if you make it.Can be very windy and cool at Dover.Nice comp usually 76 plus teams.Interseting that it is in infield of monster mile anywho....

They send a bus out to the competitors to go to the slots etc...LMAO


Please say Howdy if you make it....


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be sure to stop in if I go, Alex.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 4, 2009)

As far as right now goes I'm still planning on going, if I do I got you some peach wood Alex, I'll have to make sure I remember it.
Dover is about a 2 hour drive for me but I lived there for a couple of years and made the drive many times.


----------



## alx (Oct 4, 2009)

Even if you cant make it i will send you the postage for peach wood....

We did 3 categories top 8 today in front royal virginia and bombed on 4th.

Finished 8th but could easily have won.That is why it is competitionn...

Still made some cash....Love to see you if you can make it..We have a big warm r.v. and plenty of food-liquids etc.....


----------

